# Counter top trim to fit with slide in oven



## evapman (Mar 25, 2007)

hi bhagey, 
any chance of a pic or two? There are a few stainless steel moldings out there or go to a fab/welding shop and have something custom made to fill the gaps, either alumnium or stainless. not much but hope it helps.:thumbsup:


----------

